# ILO... BY KOKOCUSCO!!!



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Mis fotos de ILO 2010...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SCROLL==>


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

buenisimas fotos como siempre koko, Se ve agradable aunque deberian de haber màs arena en la playa.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> buenisimas fotos como siempre koko, Se ve agradable aunque deberian de haber màs arena en la playa.


interesante pero la bahía no es precisamente balneario... la gente se va a veranear más al sur a Poso de Lizas y Puerto Ingles... Principalmente por que la bahia está contaminada... Es decir en otras palabras no es buena idéa meterse al mar en esta zona ... por obvias razones XD!!!


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ a bueno si es asì entonces esta bien con razon se ve la playa un poco descuidada pero en general luce bien.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Lindas fotos koko... me gusta la de la bandada de aves.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> ^^ a bueno si es asì entonces esta bien con razon se ve la playa un poco descuidada pero en general luce bien.


para serte franco es uno de lo puertos más limpios y mas arreglados de nuestro país... XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Lindas fotos koko... me gusta la de la bandada de aves.


gracias!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SCROLL ==>









​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Y si uno se aventura a caminar por los pedregales del malecón pues puede ver todo esto XD!!!




































​


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

¡Buenísimas tus fotos Koko! ¿Te animarás a postear fotos de la antigua iglesia? =D


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

elsous6 said:


> ¡Buenísimas tus fotos Koko! ¿Te animarás a postear fotos de la antigua iglesia? =D


+1

Esperamos màs fotos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos, se ve bien el malecón, espero ver más fotos!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Chevre Ilo. Lo tienene bien mantenido.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buen thread de Ilo, interesante la fauna marina que se ve en las peñas 

También se ve bien ordenada y limpia la ciudad


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Buenas fotos Koko y buena camara


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

elsous6 said:


> ¡Buenísimas tus fotos Koko! ¿Te animarás a postear fotos de la antigua iglesia? =D


te seré sincero si tengo fotos unas pocas del exterior pero el interior me parecio tan sencillo y moderno que la verdad no me provocó retratarlo... je je YYY debe ser que tanto tomar fotos de templos barrocos en mi ciudad mke parece todo mucho más simplón... XD!!!



Inkandrew9 said:


> +1
> 
> Esperamos màs fotos


OK!!! hay más todavía



roberto_vp said:


> Buenas fotos, se ve bien el malecón, espero ver más fotos!


tengo más pero no memasiadas ... XD!!! fué una corta estadía



sebvill said:


> Chevre Ilo. Lo tienene bien mantenido.


En Ilo el canon minero los tiene locos pues tienen que gastar y gastar si o sí... por lo que el malecón y las glorietas así como las intalaciones en las playas estan OK!!! así como veredas y demas... Pero en los últimos 5 años he visto un incremento de vida comercial fuerte en el puerto



Tyrone said:


> Buen thread de Ilo, interesante la fauna marina que se ve en las peñas
> 
> También se ve bien ordenada y limpia la ciudad


ja ja si pues me sentí como niño urgando entre las piedras con mi navaja haber que encontraba... Y por supuesto todo lo que uno puede encontrar en el mar es asombroso... Mucho más si tu elemento es la montaña y otro tipo de alimañas XD!!! ja ja ja



crlwaly1 said:


> Buenas fotos Koko y buena camara


gracias amigo y saludos!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

next==>


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonita la iglesia, muy de la costa sur del Perú.


----------



## nsda (Jun 2, 2009)

Koko Muchas Gracias por tus fotos!!! Estoy muy FELIZ que pongas fotos de mi ciudad. me emociona mucho yo tambien voy a estar poniendo fotos. Avisame cuando vayas a Ilo.
Mi nombre es Alonso


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La ùltima foto me dejò pensando....


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

roberto_vp said:


> Bonita la iglesia, muy de la costa sur del Perú.


+1



nsda said:


> Koko Muchas Gracias por tus fotos!!! Estoy muy FELIZ que pongas fotos de mi ciudad. me emociona mucho yo tambien voy a estar poniendo fotos. Avisame cuando vayas a Ilo.
> Mi nombre es Alonso


Saludos Alonso Ilo es mi ciudad preferido de veraneo XD!!! sobre todo por que tengo familia allá tenía las fotos desde hace tiempo pero no me animaba a armar el thread pero bueno creo que Ilo se lo merece... tengo tan bellos recuerdos del puerto... tambien vi las fotos de tu thread te felicito por ello... Mucho gusto Alonso y esperamos más fotos tuyas en tu thread!!! saludos



Inkandrew9 said:


> La ùltima foto me dejò pensando....


no te me prendas con el tablón XD!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> no te me prendas con el tablón XD!!


Ya buehh ..la iglesia està bonita


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SCROLL=>>>>>








​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

malecón de noche

SCROLL=>>>>








​


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

¡Buena foto de la iglesita Koko! En general las fotos están buenísimas y muestran una ciudad pequeña pero con mucho potencial..


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

elsous6 said:


> ¡Buena foto de la iglesita Koko! En general las fotos están buenísimas y muestran una ciudad pequeña pero con mucho potencial..


lastima que no tenga fotos del interior... pues me parecio tan sencilla y moderna que no le vi razón de fotografiarla XD!!! bueno ni modo así es la vida XD!!!


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Muy bonita la capilla roja me gusta porque esta hecha en madera(??), el tablon :crazy:.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> ... pues me parecio tan sencilla y moderna que no le vi razón de fotografiarla XD!!! bueno ni modo así es la vida XD!!!


Te botas ... hno: ...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> Muy bonita la capilla roja me gusta porque esta hecha en madera(??), el tablon :crazy:.


así es, se trata de una estructura de madera ... Templo de san Geronimo contruido en 1871 despues del maremoto de 1868 el reloj es de orígen aleman donado por Ladislao Vasquez en la decada de los 20



Inkandrew9 said:


> Te botas ... hno: ...


Bueno no es que sobre por ello pero no me gusta mucho las iglesias modernas no pense cuando estuve dentro que iva a crear este thread !!! así que no le di mayor importancia XD!!! craso error ja ja


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno el mar aveces presenta escenarios maravillosos como el de esta foto... donde las aguas parecen estar rojas XD!!! me encanta la toma... fué espectacular poder presenciarlo... 













































​


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

nada es mas confortante que estar ahi mirando el mar y las bolicheras de Ilo.
LA capitania ha sido renovada, ojala vengan mas fotos de esta.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> nada es mas confortante que estar ahi mirando el mar y las bolicheras de Ilo.
> LA capitania ha sido renovada, ojala vengan mas fotos de esta.


esta quiza XD!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

RTealmente muy buenas, las ùltimas fotos, a mi tambièn me gusta los atardeceres y las pinceladas rojizas que le dan al paisaje.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow q tal variedad de fauna!
Bueno, anécdotas con desastres naturales nos ha pasado a todos. En Ica también hubo una histeria colectiva ante la sospecha de un aluvión por ruptura de una represa.
Buenas fotos de Ilo.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonito el color del atardecer.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> RTealmente muy buenas, las ùltimas fotos, a mi tambièn me gusta los atardeceres y las pinceladas rojizas que le dan al paisaje.


gracias andres



alvarobendezu said:


> Wow q tal variedad de fauna!
> Bueno, anécdotas con desastres naturales nos ha pasado a todos. En Ica también hubo una histeria colectiva ante la sospecha de un aluvión por ruptura de una represa.
> Buenas fotos de Ilo.


gracias Alvaro



roberto_vp said:


> Muy bonito el color del atardecer.


los atardeceres en el mar son una pasión para mí


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno y dada la curiosidad de un forista por la naves del muelle... la verdad es que si he hecho el paseo en lancha pero en esta visita no ... sinembargo tengo fotos de las fragatas LUPO que estuvieron por suerte esos días en maniobras en el puerto de ILO... BAP MONTERO y BAP BOLOGNESI










Ilo desde la fragata LUPO




























Puerto de Ilo desde el BAP BOLOGNESI










PD: si hay algún interes de los foristas de ver fotos abordo de las fragatas que lo ponga de manifiesto para incluir algunas fotos.
​


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow.. esas fotos las suelen prohibir :lol:. 
Gracias koko por las fotos y el thread.


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

buenisimas fotos, seria bueno que pongas del interior de las fragatas, pero quiza te gane sun problema, mi viejo es militar, y por experiencia se que es prohibido divulgar ftos de cuarteles, y armas mas de lo debido...


conosco ilo...muy buen ppuerto excelente, aunque la ciudad necesita todavia mas respaldo...

tengo tambien familia alli, dueños de barcos y lanchas pesqueras...

siempren mandan pericos grandes, para la familia en puno...


y bueno en tacna, moquegua, arequipa, huaraz, lima, cusco, en fin


tengo familia en esos departamentos (claro de sangre )

excelente el sur del peru bien complementado, machu pichu titicaca, colca, ilo...

buena zona para hacer turismo interesante


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> Wow.. esas fotos las suelen prohibir :lol:.
> Gracias koko por las fotos y el thread.


esta vez no hubo problema je je... hasta yo me saque algunas como bueno en la LUPO ja ja


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

koko cusco said:


> esta vez no hubo problema je je... hasta yo me saque algunas como bueno en la LUPO ja ja


aunque estamos en un foro, no saben tu identidad, yo creo que si pon las fotos...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

ALTIPLANO said:


> buenisimas fotos, seria bueno que pongas del interior de las fragatas, pero quiza te gane sun problema, mi viejo es militar, y por experiencia se que es prohibido divulgar ftos de cuarteles, y armas mas de lo debido...
> 
> 
> conosco ilo...muy buen ppuerto excelente, aunque la ciudad necesita todavia mas respaldo...
> ...


tambien tienes familia por allá?? XD!!! chevere en general luce bien ILO en terminos de veredas, areas verdes, parques, etc etc... aunque no es quiza por la economía del puerto sino mas bien por el canon minero... La verdad que Ilo es mucho más desarrollado que Moquegua a pesar de que no es la capital del departamento ... Este año ví mucho más dinamica su economía, más negocios más restaurantes más hostales ... Pero aún no es una ciudad turística aunque tiene potencialidades para serlo... hay loberas y playas y la ciudad luce bonita y tranquila... En fín deberían promocionar más tours marinos especialmente para gente de Bolivia que usualmente prefieren Arica o Iquique...

Respecto a las fotos de las LUPO pues no se... XD!!! toda la gente sacaba fotos con celulares y camaras en ILO ... tanto así que cuando llega una nave importante al puerto se hacen visitas programadas ... durante dos o tres días para que cualquiera las pueda ver (había cientos de visitantes)... creo que la marina si tuviera problemas estrategicos de ese tipo pues prohibiría las visitas en puerto... en fín tampoco hay grandes secretos técnicos creo cualquiera puede saber que armas tiene una fragata LUPO italiana incluso en internet... los detalles que nos revelaron pues simplemente no me acuerdo... vale decir portencia de fuego, blindaje, armas, y cosas así ... No es un tema que me llame demasiado la atanción... Por otra parte no se nos permitio entrar a sala de maquinas ni a otros lugares... solo dimos una vuelta por cubierta... tampoco tengo información de misiles y cosas por el estilo ja ja ni de detalles estrategicos ... je je

Solo son fotos ... dudo mucho que haya problemas por eso...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

bueno luego del susto previo que me hicieron dar... estuve revisando fotos en internet y encontre albunes enteros de fotos nuestro armamento incluido fotos de la mayoria de nuestros buques aviones y tanques y hasta videos en youtube ... así que no veo por que no postear unas fotos de las que tengo así que aquí van...

Porsiaca estos no són las LUPO XD!!!



















Ahora si algunas fotos de las LUPO... como ven la visita es guiada por oficiales de la marina y en ningún momento indican prohibición de tomar fotografías...


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

buenisimas las fotos

buenas las fragatas


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Me gusta Ilo, tiene bastante potencial. Tiene el estilo de Iquique, así que le veo un futuro prometedor si mantiene su crecimiento ordenado, sino podría volverse un Chimbote. 



Inkandrew9 said:


> La ùltima foto me dejò pensando....


Yo quedé sonando ocupado con tremenda modershnidad.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

ALTIPLANO said:


> buenisimas las fotos
> 
> buenas las fragatas


ja ja gracias


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

sebvill said:


> Me gusta Ilo, tiene bastante potencial. Tiene el estilo de Iquique, así que le veo un futuro prometedor si mantiene su crecimiento ordenado, sino podría volverse un Chimbote.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo quedé sonando ocupado con tremenda modershnidad.


esperemos que se parezca a Iquique y no a Chimbote


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

PANORAMICA...SCROLL=>>>>> 









​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ehhh!!! Barquitos!!! :happy:

..............................................

Ocasooo!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

ILO Nocturno...










Plaza de armas de ILO










en el Tablón.. XD!!!









​


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

buenas fotos nocturnas



.................................................................

PUNO, EN MIL FOTOS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1152489


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

buenas fotos de noche, el famoso Tablon..


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

ALTIPLANO said:


> buenas fotos nocturnas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias



AQPCITY said:


> buenas fotos de noche, el famoso Tablon..


gracias


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

unas fotos más






















































​


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Buenas fotos...se ve muy bien Ilo.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

DefKoRnes said:


> Buenas fotos...se ve muy bien Ilo.


kay:kay:kay:


----------

